

Advanced web typography with font-feature-settings - flurinegger
http://advent2012.digitpaint.nl/3/

======
laacz
What pains me most - there is no RSS/Atom feed for this project. I won't
subscribe via e-mail, since I already get lots of it.

~~~
flurinegger
Now there is an RSS feed: <http://advent2012.digitpaint.nl/feed.rss>

